# Mesa/Tempe Arizona 8/7/06 - 08/18/06



## Rich Parsons (Jul 28, 2006)

Since I am Going to be in Mesa/Tempe Arizona 8/7-18/06, I thought I might see if there were any members on this site out that way. 

As this is a work trip, I might not have much time, but would like to stop by or meet if I could.


----------



## Carol (Jul 28, 2006)

Not an FMAist, but GoldenDragon is in Scottsdale.  I'd be happy to give him a heads up next time I tag him on IM if you like


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Not an FMAist, but GoldenDragon is in Scottsdale. I'd be happy to give him a heads up next time I tag him on IM if you like



It is ok, I can just call him.  He is on my list of people to contact while out there, including Sam Buot, which I also have contact information for. 

Just looking for other members I might not have met or not know that are out there. 

Thank you


----------

